# Should I move my rat cage?



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

My rats live in the room next to mine, the way my house is set up there is a door to it from my room. I think I should move it to my room because they are still being shy and seeing me more might get them over that. Also whenever I get them to come out they run back into there cage. The only problem is if my one cat gets upstairs, he torments them and I always forget to close the door to my room right. This is how my cat attack my mouse(he is okay now). And would it cause them stress being moved? I would play with them in the "rat room" but keep the cage in my room. 
Sorry if I am not really making sense...


----------



## Egween (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't think it would stress them out to move the cage to your room at all. The more they get a chance to see and hear you, the easier it will be for them. When you get them out to play, is it possible to just leave their cage door open and let them come out when they feel comfortable? Maybe make a ramp onto your bed or something? Sit on your bed reading or playing on the computer and let them come explore you at their own pace. 
Yummy treats like baby food can go a long way to gaining their trust, too. Put it on your finger and let them come lick it off. They'll start to associate your hand with yummy treats. 
If your ratties aren't completely comfortable with you yet, bring them out and put a blanket over your lap. Have that be the only place for them to hide. They'll start to see you as safe and will feel more comfortable with exploring you if you're not out in the open. 
Good luck!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I move my rat cage around all the time  
My girls love the change of scenery and go bonkers with excitment. 
Can you put a note on your door to remind you to close your door all the way so the cat isn't an issue? I have to do that sometimes with differnet things as i forget. But the note always reminds me


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

You could go_ Dapper Style_ and, if it has weels or isn't huge, move it into your room at night or whenever your doing somthing in your room for periods of time and put it back when your done.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I have mine in the living room ... seeing their people really helps them I would move them  whenever you are not around you can move them back into the room so they are safe ... I would also move the mouse into your rat room for his safety. Do you still have the modded cage you had when I was over?


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yea my mouse was actually in the rat room when he got attacked, forgot both the doors. Yea I still have the modded cage I took out the level thing and replaced it with the hammock thats the only difference really. And usually when I try to play with them they never stay out long then run back. I have a stand for mine.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

That cage should be easy to move back and forth  I personally would


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Moved them in today, a little hard because there are 2 anoying steps into the room. What could I use to stop a wheel from squeaking? I know it does cause I can hear it through the wall, so far they have not been on it.


----------



## Egween (Jul 9, 2012)

I heard you can use olive oil for the wheels. No WD-40 because they may lick it off.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Darn my post didn't go through last night. I use whatever natural oil we have in the house olive veggie etc. They are safe if ingested and work great. I have to oil my wodent wheels on a regular basis


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wish I read this earlier a little late now, they got on it like right when I went asleep taking it out for the night,going to after school tomorrow. Had a great play time tonight Lily was exploring and climbing on me, Harper explored most of the time ignored me a lot.


----------

